

If you have a startup idea that hasn't launched yet, what is the main reason? - krsmith35
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1NgIOIiKoDwZh-pkLXRuQEa35ymbdaF5vnWYoWuCc0iI/viewform

======
krsmith35
Preliminary results here (N=43):
[http://imgur.com/oZKKOYo](http://imgur.com/oZKKOYo)

